# Factory trunk sound deadening location



## 17LT (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello,

Recently had my 2017 sedan undercoated/rust proofed and the fine fellow who performed it did not put the sound deadening mat back in the proper location (aka, just left it laying in the trunk). Would anyone be able to provide me a picture of how these sit or attach in the rear fender area inside the trunk? There is one piece of this mat on each side.

Thanks much.


----------

